# FS: Cute Dwarf white parrot's



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

$2 each 6 for $10, 10 for $15 or 20 for $20 the more you want the better the price. these guy's are very social and get on with most other fish.










AKA: ping pong balls as named by Elle & djamm


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Laurie!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

These guys are great. We have two batches and Elle and I both love them. They get along with all sorts of other fish.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt.................


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

whereabouts in langley are you?? are you easily accessible by transit?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Are these what they are sometime called "Jelly Beans"? like a cross between a convict cichlid and a parrot?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

What kind fo water parameter (PH, Hardness, Temp) do they liek to be kept, please?
How big do they get?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Adult size?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

My largest are about the size of a toonie. One set is in with the guppies, so fairly hard water in terms of GH/KH, PH of 8.0 and about 27F. The other group is in the growout tank with the cories and baby cichlids, so about 27F, PH of 7.0 and softer water. We have 6 in each tank.

We call them "the ping pongs" because they look like cute fat little ping pong balls!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Elle said:


> My largest are about the size of a toonie. One set is in with the guppies, so fairly hard water in terms of GH/KH, PH of 8.0 and about 27F. The other group is in the growout tank with the cories and baby cichlids, so about 27F, PH of 7.0 and softer water. We have 6 in each tank.
> 
> We call them "the ping pongs" because they look like cute fat little ping pong balls!


Thank you so much for the info. 
I have a couple balloon ram now, are these similiar fish in terms of size and temperament? Thank you.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

would like a few, how many are ideal for a happy grouping? would love to put them in with my guppies!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I have these guys in a 65g with tetras, barbs and bnp. Soft water, ph6.8 though I suspect they are pretty adaptable to most anything. The only time they get kind of jerky is when breeding and it's still pretty tolerable then. Mine are about 3" and super chubby, females smaller, actually pretty beautiful fish IMHO 
They are always first to the dinner table too lol


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

aww so cute... would take 6 if you ever make it to Vancouver!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

"Thanks" Elle for jumping in, who better to hear from than someone who has them already, they seem to be adaptable to most water parameters, they could almost live in dishwater I think, and yes they are sometimes called Jelly-beans. I personally like ping pong ball better.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I called them chubby cheeks  I have them with my africans at 8ph and also have them in another tank at 6.8ph they are all doing fine


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> I have a couple balloon ram now, are these similiar fish in terms of size and temperament?


I've never had balloon rams, so I'm not sure. Maybe somebody else can answer that one? They're not super aggressive, but I'd think they would be fine with peaceful to mildly aggressive tank mates as long as they had hiding places and the tank mates were similarly sized (barbs etc.).


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I had mine with balloon rams, neons, plecos and even african cichlid fry, no problem at all. I treat them like community fish and seems like they are  Of any body is thinking on getting some then stop thinking so much and get them lol They are really cute to have, they like to move the substrate around in their tiny mouth is so cute plus Laurie has nice healthy fish so is a plus


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

PM sent your way...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the plug Claudia, I agree everyone should have some.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Adult size?


My big male is about he size of a poppy, the female with the orange tummy & dorsel fin is about loonie size. The pair are about 2 years old in this picture.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

They like ot move substrate around? Are they okay in a planted tank with carpeting plants?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I've never had carpeting plants, but best guess it would be fine. Mine seem to only move open gravel and have never uprooted any plants. Maybe other's could share their experience with that.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine dig around little bit, but they seem to leave the plants alone. One group is in a planted guppy tank with gravel (no carpet plants, though), and the other in sand, and the sand group definitely digs more, probably because it's softer. They do like to have hidey holes, and if they don't have them they'll dig their own caves, so if you provide those they may dig less. I use coconut hideouts (aka "krib love shacks") and make sure they have some driftwood/rock caves and they're perfectly happy (and so are the plants).

My large bristlenose female does much more drastic excavating that they do...she's dug out a giant crater hideout under her log.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to reply in such details. Your fish all sound like they are having a great time.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

You're welcome, these are super cute and interactive little fish, so I love seeing them appreciated! Think big cichlid personality in a small package. Hmmm...maybe I need a few more...

Sliver should post pics of his breeding pair of ping pongs...they had a fake castle to hang out in last time I was there!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Elle, I have about 80-100+ fry & 3 L144 plecoes with 20 g long tank for a good deal, you know you want to "LOL"


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

ttt.................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

still some available............


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> Hey Elle, I have about 80-100+ fry & 3 L144 plecoes with 20 g long tank for a good deal, you know you want to "LOL"


Noooo!! I'm trying to shut down the smaller tanks! Nooooo!!!! We're keeping the ping pongs, but they're moving to the 60g growout tank.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

Free bump for a great deal on nice fishies...

Hey Laurie, the juvies are doing great in my planted tank!
My juvie geos, yellow labs and jewels are just ignoring them as they swim around the tank and hide among the foliage/landscape. 
Tho I will remember to keep a keen eye on them daily as they grow bigger and watch out for any sign of aggression from the others.

Thanks again for your generosity...


----------

